# A Cold Day Out - Glasgow Meet and Play day 22nd February



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

This is an event you won't want to miss! A double header!

Saturday the 21st is a beginners machine polishing tuition day, this is a paid class run by Defined Details and Dooka Detailing. 
You can find more info here http://www.facebook.com/events/602911409840865

Please *Do Not* turn up to this day without booking before hand and paying for your spot. Contact Gordon Muir at Defined Details to do so.

The Sunday however is an open to all, turn up when you like day.

A joint day with CarPro UK and Tom from Imperial Wax we hope to create a fun, friendly day.
I've been to a number of open days before, and I hate pushy sales people. You won't find that at a Cold Day Out.

The main purpose of the day is to share tips, tricks and hints not only from Tom and myself but also from Gordon(Defined) and Rob(Dooka)
There will be a wet demo area and a dry demo area, where we won't just show you how it works but you can test the products yourselves.

There will be a Show and Shine competition on the day and everyone will be entered, judged by Gordon and Rob, with prizes and a trophy for the winner.

For those that like a product, and do want to purchase we will have deals on the day but you will need to find one of us and ask to purchase.. we won't chase you around haha.

All are welcome, we hope to make this a great day and would love for you to join us.

If you have facebook then you can find more details or click to attend here https://www.facebook.com/events/771280116242241

Thanks
Craig
CarPro UK


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

bump.. just a week away


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I was intending on attending but not now, unless I found someone else to share the commute with. Coming from Moray.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

See you on Sunday Craig! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Alan W said:


> See you on Sunday Craig! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Glad to see your coming Alan


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Rascal_69 said:


> Glad to see your coming Alan


Look forward to catching up Arfan! 

Hope you're bringing the Exige. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've posted some links to this up on R32oc.com

Alan W


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Guys I'm so gutted but i cant attend. I had hoped i could set off saturday dinner and have some food and drinks with you also, but its just not going to happen now. 
I hope you all have an amazing time and i wish i could have been there


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Look forward to catching up Arfan!
> 
> Hope you're bringing the Exige. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Sorry to disappoint its clio. Exige is still off the road


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

stangalang said:


> I hope you all have an amazing time and i wish i could have been there


Cheers Matt - maybe next time. :thumb:



Rascal_69 said:


> Sorry to disappoint its clio. Exige is still off the road


No worries Arfan. 

Alan W


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

great day out and I managed a trophy !!!


----------

